# Brady doesn't feel well



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I noticed the other day that Brady has been scratching his ear. I looked in it yesterday and it is red with some scrapes and scabs. I noticed this last night and planned to call the vet this morning. Well, now he is also very sick to his stomach. He had diarrhea before we went to bed and then woke me twice during the night to go outside. He also threw up once during the night (mostly bile). I don't know if this can all be related. I called the vet and he has an 11:15 appointment. He did eat though. I gave him a very small portion of a tiny amount of kibble and boiled chicken and he scarfed it down. My boy does love to eat and I would be paniced if he wouldn't touch food.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poor Brady!

Did you smell his ear? An ear infection smells. Someone else recently posted about ear mites. I wonder if he picked some up somewhere. (I would guess that ear mites would be itchy, and an ear infection would not be.)

I bet the symptoms are all related, whether his ear is bothering him as a reaction to something (allergic?) or his stomach is reacting to an infection/irritation in his ear. I hope your vet can figure it out easily.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Poor guy, hope he feels better soon. Good luck at the vet!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Poor Brady. I think something is going around the board. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have 2 cats in the house and I haven't noticed them scratching their ears at all. I would think if it were ear mites, they would have them too. I wouldn't say he is scratching it a ton, just enough for me to notice something isn't right. Now, he was just tormenting the cat chasing him room to room and he is now chewing a bully stick next to me. I am pleased that he seems to be acting somewhat normal. I just tried to small his ear and I really don't smell anything. It is just really red in there. Poor guy. My heart breaks knowing he doesn't feel well.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I wonder if it could be something as simple as a bug bite or a small scratch. No matter what, I hope it gets fixed soon. It sounds good that he's acting fine. That's a good sign.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, Karen and Brady! :grouphug:

I'm So sorry to hear that!  I hope the vet figures out what is wrong and gets him some medicine to heal him quickly for Christmas!

You know, I just went through that odd-mysterious illness with Gucci and I know how stressed out and anxiety-ridden I was! :kiss: Its the worst not knowing what is wrong and not being able to *fix* them right away. Big kisses to Brady and please let us know what the vet says! 

Hugs from me and kisses from Gucci!
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, we are so sorry to hear about Brady!! I know that when mine had ear infections their ears were very red. And if I recall, they also didnt feel well, I guess just like any child. He might have a fever from the infection. 
Knowing that you hike with him on a regular basis so I am sure you use the flea;tick meds, but could it be possible it is lymes? Let us know!
Kisses to Brady from the 4 L's
Laurie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Karen, i am sorry to hear about Brady. I hope he gets better soon. All 3 of my dogs now have bacteria & yeast infections in their ears. So i know what you are going thru. I am not sure what is going on. My vet thinks they may have allergies but nothing has changed here at home. Jax has had ear problems since i got him. 
PLease keep us posted on what happens today.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, my poor Brady. I have had an ear infection for a week and I know how he feels. I've been dizzy, nauseous. Eating is a good sign. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori sends "get well quick" lickies to Brady!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Poor little Brady! I hope he's ok. Let me know what the vets says. I'll call you later today to see how he's going.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Poor little Brady! I hope he's ok. Let me know what the vets says. I'll call you later today to see how he's doing.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Karen. sorry to read about Brady's discomfort. Hope the Vet finds out it's nothing serious, especially because he seems to act normal otherwise! Keeping my fingers crossed for 11:15!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It could also be the dry winter weather. I have noticed Dora has been itching herself more lately. I was going to do another dose of the leave in conditioner and see if that helps her this weekend.

Hope the signals of chasing kitties and bully sticks are brady just having an upset tummy!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have to tell you that when they had their baths, I found a flea on both of them. So even with some snow, ice and cold, those buggers are still out there.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor Brady. I hope the vet can figure out what's going on and give him some relief. 
Hugs from the girls and me!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope Brady feels better soon....Jillee sends puppy kissess to you both...let us know what the vet says!!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor Brady, I hope he feels better soon. 
Bugsy sends hava hugs and kisses and healing vibes. :kiss:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

feel better soon Brady! I hope the Vet has answers today- glad he is feeling like himself though. Boys send kisses.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Karen,

I hope Brady feels better soon!

Kisses.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Get well soon, Brady! :hug:s from Benji and Lizzie


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Karen, I am so sorry to hear about Brady! Poor little guy. I won't be able to get internet for the next 2 days as we move, but if you need anything please call, you have my phone #.

Hugs,

KRistin, Lito and NIco


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poor Brady! I hope that everything is well! Keep us updated. :hug:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I am so sorry Brady doesn't fell well. Huggs and kisses from Lilly. :hug::dance:*


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone. The vet says the ear is just inflamed. He gave me drops and an antihistamine. He says Brady has allergies and wants us to only give him dog food for now. DH went with me to the vet and got in the car and said no way, Brady will continue to get his good stuff. You all know how men are, their is no convincing them. I think I am going to try to eliminate some of the different treats and stick with one or two different ones. He gets a lot of different kinds of treats. My vet doesn't like bully sticks at all or any chews. I don't think we have it in us to take all of that away. This is the first time he has had a problem like this (there was a rash once before) so if it is allergies, I don't think they are too bad. I have to go out for the rest of the afternoon so Brady will be chilling (and I am sure eating lots of treats) with his dad. :frusty:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor guy, hope you feel better soon Brady.

Sending over lots of healing vibes for you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I have to tell you that when they had their baths, I found a flea on both of them. So even with some snow, ice and cold, those buggers are still out there.


Oh Michele, don't tell me that. We had our battle with the fleas months ago and I'm not anxious to face that enemy again.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Karen,

So glad it's nothing serious with Brady. Is there anything new that you've introduced in his food or goodies that might have triggered this? It would be great if it were a simple fix. Hugs to Brady from Milo and me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Karen,

Sophie at times gets ears infections that sound just like Brady's. When she starts to shake her head and scratch, I'll check it out. If it's red, I put this ointment in it that I keep on hand. I got it from my Vet..it's called Otibiotic Ointment. It works really fast!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, I'm happy to hear it's nothing very serious! Hopefully the antihistamines will work fast so he can have some relief. Poor Brady... give him lots of loving and licks from me and Kubrick! :kiss:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

such a bummer when our pups are sick! i know django always had ear infections and the vet figured out it was an allergy to beef! stopped with any food products containing beef and his ears have been clean for 3 years! she told me that usually when there's an infection in the ear, it's food related or at least food should be the first thing you visit. anyways, just food for thought.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

littlebuddy said:


> such a bummer when our pups are sick! i know django always had ear infections and the vet figured out it was an allergy to beef! stopped with any food products containing beef and his ears have been clean for 3 years! she told me that usually when there's an infection in the ear, it's food related or at least food should be the first thing you visit. anyways, just food for thought.


UGH!! I went down this road too with one of my Aussie's...beef, corn, wheat,
cheese, eggs, white rice..all these made her itch, bite her feet and scratch her ears like crazy! Poor dog couldn't have any treats (outside of chicken and cooked vegi's)


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Karen, I'm glad it's nothing serious and I hope the poor baby is feeling better soon. As for allergies I know human kids often get ear infections from dairy. If Brady gets cheese as a treat maybe that would be an easy one to try to eliminate? Good luck and give Brady a big hug from me and Tessa!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwww poor Brady, hope he feels better soon. Give him some belly rubs for us.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

GET WELL BRADY, YOU CUTIE YOU!!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

there's a great treat out by royal canine that's a combo of yogurt, apples, and something else, great for dogs who have allergies. the treats are huge so i have to cut them into 4's. django thinks he's hit the jackpot when i give him 3 pieces!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, I am so glad that it is probably only allergies! That is fixable and pretty easy to treat. Give him lots of hugs and kisses from us, and tell hubby that if he keeps up with the forbidden treats - that the next vet visit is on him!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Poor Brady, I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Karen, very happy to hear that it is nothing serious. Good luck! Hugs to Brady!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I will have to try the Royal Canin treats. Maybe there is something to the beef being an alergy. I had bought ground beef at the store one day when it was on sale. I cooked it and then froze it. DH pulled one out last week and was mixing it with Brady's food. I made him stop because be was getting bad gas (it was hard to be in the same room with him:fear. So we cut out the beef already. We use a lot of different kind of treats. I know one of them is freeze dried pot roast. I think I will try eliminating that one and just using chicken ones for now. I will never win with my husband though. He just wants to spoil the dog and he thinks I am crazy and overprotective. Brady is acting fine, so he doesn't see what the problem is:frusty:.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well give Brady big kisses and hugs from us - we wish he could come play on our ice rink of a lawn!! They are having a ball, but each time they try to pee, they slide, it is funny - I could see Brady enjoying that!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie, you do know my boy well. He loves rain, ice, snow, mud. Anything messy and wild and Brady would love to participate.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well bring him on over whenever he is ready!!! You know we love pup company!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope Brady is better..I'm sorry I did not read the entire thread..but good wishes and belly rubs are coming your way! :kiss:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, Hope Brady's ear starts to feel better. Here are some great treats that are not beef and your DH can still feel like he is spoiling prince Brady.

Canz Real meat treats (come in great flavors- my boys like the chicken and venison)

http://shopping.netsuite.com/s.nl/c.ACCT56582/sc.10/category.36/.f

and Antlerz

http://www.asankadogs.com/Antlerz.html


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope Brady feels better soon!!

Ryan


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, now I am more worried about his tummy than his ear. He had me up three times during the night to go out. He still has had diarrhea all day today. He is still playing and begging for food. I spoke to the vet again and he now added a medicine for the diarrhea. I gave him the pill and chicken and rice for dinner. Now, hopefully I will get some sleep tonight. Poor little guy. I am really worried about him, but I guess since he is acting normal, that is a good sign.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Hopefully the new medicine will take care of Brady's problem and he will be all better in a few days. He's way to cute, to be sick.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, maybe Brady is having a problem with the antihistomine? To me it sounds like some kind of infection, maybe it is finally hitting his intestines. 
Poor Brady - hopefully you will have a better night tonight!! Kisses from us all, can you bribe him with playdates?? Tell him if he sleeps thru tonight, that he gets to come and play with the 3 L's in Jan for a day!! - you guys can go to NY, see a show, and we get to have Brady - hehe - sinister plan huh???


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Karen, sorry to hear poor Brady is still feeling puny. I hope he's better soon!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen it is a great sign that Brady is still begging for food, hopefully the new meds will take care of the other end.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Karen, I'm so sorry about poor Brady being sick in the night. It's funny that he's fine during the day though. I always hope that food allergies never hit us because I think they are so very hard to figure out and some foods are next to impossible to avoid. Hopefully, whatever is bothering our cute Brady is simple and will go away soon. It sounds like some kind of 'bug', something intestinal ... Keep us posted!!! 

Leeann, all 3 have ear infections?! Poor things! Is it hard to treat or you just put drops in their ears? Give your 3 belly rubs from me.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Karen,

I am so sorry to hear that Brady isn't feeling better. If he doesn't improve tomorrow, I would get a second opinion or bring him back.

How about giving him just plain chicken and rice. I also find the pepto is great for the upset tummy.

Sending healing vibes.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for all the support and advice. He had boiled chicken and rice for dinner tonight. He has not had "to go" since right after dinner, so we are going on 4 hours. That is an improvement. His friends, the neighbors kids, just came over to visit and he was thrilled to see them. He is still happy and playing, I just know his belly must really be hurting. Hopefully, we will get a better nights sleep tonight!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Karen, I'm sorry to hear that Brady is still a bit under the weather. I hope the meds are kicking in and you'll both get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking to see how Brady is doing today...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I hope Brady is much better today. There's nothing worse than worrying about our poor babies when they don't feel well. I'm sending healing vibes in your direction.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hope Brady starts to feel better. Sending healing vibes!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He made it through the night. Actually, he hasn't pooped at all since about 7:00 last night. I had to get up at 5:00 to take my parents to the airport and Brady stayed in bed with my DH. He got up when I got back around 7:00 and went out, but no poop. He was just ringing his bells a few minutes ago so I took him out, but it looks like his friend from next door was here and left her toy (the neighbor's pesty dog will come scatch on our door and drop her toy in our yard). Anyway, Brady spotted her toy and decided he only wanted to sit in the yard and chew on her toy. So, we came back inside. Anyway, thanks for checking on him. He had rice and chicken for breakfast and his pill. Now, he is off looking for a cat to annoy. At least he is acting normal.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That sounds like great news - the old Brady will be back in no time!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad to hear he had a good night. Hopefully, today everything will get back to normal.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great to hear that Brady is doing better. Give that boy a nice belly rub.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen, he's probably all pooped out. Now that he is feeling better, his system will have to get back to normal. Glad that sweet Brady is feeling better.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad that things seem to be getting back to normal! Brady is too cute to be feeling miserable for long.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Karen,

I'm glad to hear Brady is acting normal! That is a great sign  

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Karen...Sounds like Brady is moving in the right direction!! GO Brady! :whoo:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Karen, I'm glad the report is good today and hope he continues to improve! At least he hasn't lost his sense of humor...chewing the neighbor's toy, pestering the cat...LOL! He made me smile anyway


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Karen and Brady -

So sorry I didn't follow your thread - too worried about Cazzie's surgery - glad all is better now. 

Hugs, 

Suzy and Caz


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good news that Brady seems all fine now. I hope it lasts and that whatever it was is long gone!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm really glad to hear that Brady is doing better, we are sending you big hugs!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

glad brady is doing better!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks again everyone. He really had me worried with getting me up 2 nights in a row. He seems back to normal today!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WOOHOO! BRADY'S BACK!


----------

